# Mysterious blood-sucking witchcraft beasts



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:devil:

http://www.newera.com.na/article.php?articleid=5628


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I though this was going to be an article about the IRS.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I though this was going to be an article about the IRS.


LMAO! Maybe they're related to the IRS!


----------

